# Thermoflex Plus



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

What is the best method of pressing Thermoflex Plus. What temp., time and do you use a teflon sheet to press? Also what about a post press? Again temp and time and with with a cover sheet. I have read many posts and just need to have a starting point.

Thanks for all your help with a startup company.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

Each roll of thermoflex I purchase from specialty graphics supply comes with a details sheet that states what temp, time and pressure the material should be pressed at. The basic colors are all about the same, but the specialty ones have a different time and temp setting. If you go to www.specialtymaterials.com and click TECH SUPPORT there is a drop down with each of the different materials and you can download a PDF on each type.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## AtlantaTshirt (Aug 2, 2008)

no teflon it has a mask already. i use 360temp for 20 second & warm peel. occasionally something might comeup so i'll then use the teflon. i use firm pressure


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I press at 330 for 18 seconds. They had recently changed the temp and time. I rarely repress and I always use kraft paper.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to press the color blue at about 320 or it sorta melts...the rest at about 340
I use kraft paper and it works as well without.
Flock and metallics took awhile to figure out even with instruction..
so you may want to press different things to get the hang of it.
have fun.


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

i am using 335 for 20 seconds with teflon. warm peel. no problems so far. i wish all my projects could be done with thermoflex plus


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Diezel: Do you post press it? or just the press.


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

no post press for me.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried a sample and did the following.....330 degrees for 30 sec. with teflon. let cool for a minute or so and peeled. Repress with teflon for 10 sec. at 330. came out bright (black lettering on white t). In the wash now. I know your supposed to wait a day or so before washing but hey, if it's going to do something, it's gonna be now. ;-)


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I follow the Thermoflex Plus instructions that NotTypical shared from the SM Tech Support page. I also perform the additional presses below. 

_1. Press the garment before pressing the vinyl design on it to rid of any moisture._

_2. Press the garment again after I've pressed the design and removed the carrier film._

I always use a Teflon sheet on every press and permanently keep a teflon cover on the bottom of my press. I learned that from a few here on the forums and it stuck as a 'best practice method' for me. The teflon usage keeps my press looking clean and new.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Ms. Blue: That's my method and I think I'll stick to that. I pressed for about 10 secs. to get the moisture out and flatten the fibers. So far so good. Will let you know after the wash. (with some rugs in for good measure)


----------



## 1hank1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Does specialty graphics sell to us small guys one or two rolls at a time?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Specialty Graphics does sell one or two rolls at a time. Specialty Materials does not, they are actually the hub for many distributors, so their product is manufactured, then arrives to them and then they send out distributors to sell to you. Specialty Graphics is one of their distributors and a forum sponsor.


----------

